# Does ARTIFACT SCANNING working with GTX950/Windows 10



## BasicallyNuclear (Jan 15, 2017)

Not for the overclocking just the artifact scanning


----------



## hat (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't think so. ATiTool is greatly depreciated at this point. The top tests are either Furmark or Kombustor, but such tests are usually not recommended because they cause extremely high loads and could possibly damage your card. Most people set a benchmarking utility (3Dmark, unigine) to loop and watch for artifacts or crashes. Others just game on and hope for the best.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 29, 2017)

I still use it for testing video cards and OC
In many instances it detects artifacts way earlier than games


----------



## basco (Jan 29, 2017)

maybe this works:
https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1383/gputool-community-technology-preview-1

cannot test- no win 10


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2017)

I've since made an effort to actually push my graphics card (thanks to 7 days to die, game loves fast vram it seems). I used OCCT GPU test. It does have an artifact scanner. So far so good since I found my max stable clock with OCCT...


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 1, 2017)

hat said:


> I've since made an effort to actually push my graphics card (thanks to 7 days to die, game loves fast vram it seems). I used OCCT GPU test. It does have an artifact scanner. So far so good since I found my max stable clock with OCCT...


In my experience, Atitool seems to detect them earlier than OCCT when OCing (i.e it needs less scan time to detect them) while OCCT takes longer but that was with older GPUs
It's true that OCCT is more modern, is actively developed, supports DX11, has more options, and is more likely to be more relevant with more recent video cards


----------



## basco (Feb 1, 2017)

would ya be so kind and test gputool if it works under win 10?
TIA


----------



## BasicallyNuclear (Feb 2, 2017)

hat said:


> I've since made an effort to actually push my graphics card (thanks to 7 days to die, game loves fast vram it seems). I used OCCT GPU test. It does have an artifact scanner. So far so good since I found my max stable clock with OCCT...



I'm having a problem with OCCT not downloading. The page just refreshes every seconds. Even clicking the link it wont work. Using Google Chrome.


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 2, 2017)

basco said:


> would ya be so kind and test gputool if it works under win 10?
> TIA






 
And is a Windows 10 *insider build* running on my desktop, to make things harder


----------



## BasicallyNuclear (Feb 2, 2017)

hat said:


> I've since made an effort to actually push my graphics card (thanks to 7 days to die, game loves fast vram it seems). I used OCCT GPU test. It does have an artifact scanner. So far so good since I found my max stable clock with OCCT...


I take back what i said about it not downloading, it must be a chrome thing. I downloaded on IE just fine.


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2017)

BasicallyNuclear said:


> I take back what i said about it not downloading, it must be a chrome thing. I downloaded on IE just fine.


I think I had the same issue. Instead of trying a different browser (using Chrome as well) I just downloaded it from Major Geeks.


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 3, 2017)

BasicallyNuclear said:


> I take back what i said about it not downloading, it must be a chrome thing. I downloaded on IE just fine.


I don't have any issues with Chrome and the official OCCT site


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2017)

Out of curiosity inspired by this thread, I ran AtiTool again and it seemed to still work fine and pushed my card to it's limit. Not bad for a really old tool! Shows just how well it was written. To be fair, FurMark is much better suited for stress testing a GPU.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 18, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Out of curiosity inspired by this thread, I ran AtiTool again and it seemed to still work fine and pushed my card to it's limit. Not bad for a really old tool! Shows just how well it was written. To be fair, FurMark is much better suited for stress testing a GPU.




 Why would you suggest a tool, that stresses a GPU beyond the capacity of any game? Especially for someone who may be new to overclocking like the OP is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Why would you suggest a tool, that stresses a GPU beyond the capacity of any game? Especially for someone who may be new to overclocking like the OP is.


I didn't, they were using it on their own. I was just tinkering. But pushing a card to it's limit will show whether a card can run in stable in it's overclocked state. Besides, everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## R00kie (Dec 18, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> I didn't, they were using it on their own. I was just tinkering. But pushing a card to it's limit will show whether a card can run in stable in it's overclocked state. Besides, everyone has to start somewhere.


Thing is, it wont. When in Furmark, the card's driver wont allow the card to activate its boost clocks, as it has been known for Furmark to be a power virus, so nvidia blocked it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Thing is, it wont. When in Furmark, the card's driver wont allow the card to activate its boost clocks, as it has been known for Furmark to be a power virus, so nvidia blocked it.


ATITool, is tool old. Doubt they're blocking it. However, there a simple trick to making Furmark stress a card to it's maximum, Run it outside the "Program Files" directory and rename the EXE. Run in portable mode it doesn't get "detected" unless the NVidia driver now look at the Digital Sig.


----------



## cronnin (Feb 24, 2018)

Is there any other tool  that scans for GPU artifacts, except for AtiTool?


----------



## basco (Feb 24, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/gputool-community-technology-preview/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2018)

cronnin said:


> Is there any other tool  that scans for GPU artifacts, except for AtiTool?


Good question.


basco said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/gputool-community-technology-preview/


That's almost as old.


----------



## cronnin (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice, thank you.  Will it report errors like AtiTool, or do I have to stare at the animation for hours and look for "bad" pixels?


----------



## basco (Feb 26, 2018)

if there are problems it says so in the left corner + the time when it happend.


----------



## cronnin (Feb 26, 2018)

Exactly what I want. Thank you all very much.


----------

